# Pauljenny never had it so good



## RoaminRog (Mar 26, 2021)

SuperExpress supermarket now delivering food including alcohol anywhere on the Algarve within 2 hours of ordering. No more waking up in a cold sweat Guys!


----------



## Robmac (Mar 26, 2021)

Smug alert coming up!


----------



## Fisherman (Mar 26, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Smug alert coming up!



Don‘t you just hate some folk Rob


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 26, 2021)

Just been looking at house prices in Paul/Jenny land, not bad and land with most, if that Nigerian prince would just send the cheque.


----------



## REC (Mar 26, 2021)

Just to put a bit of a dampener...don't think they are allowed to do takeaway or delivered alcohol yet in Portugal due to lockdown rules?


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Mar 26, 2021)

trevskoda said:


> Just been looking at house prices in Paul/Jenny land, not bad and land with most, if that Nigerian prince would just send the cheque.


Wouldn't you prefer cash?


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 26, 2021)

REC said:


> Just to put a bit of a dampener...don't think they are allowed to do takeaway or delivered alcohol yet in Portugal due to lockdown rules?



The orders may be made on both the mobile app and on www.superexpress.pt, being available to the public as from 29 March. The first month is a “Beta” version. In case of any delay on delivery, SuperExpress will compensate the Client for the situation.


----------



## witzend (Mar 27, 2021)

No comment here though


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 27, 2021)

Robmac said:


> Smug alert coming up!


I'm working on it..
Probably have time when / if we get some rain.
Been too busy on the sunlounger today though..


----------



## maingate (Mar 27, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> I'm working on it..
> Probably have time when / if we get some rain.
> *Been too busy on the sunlounger today* though..



Could it not take your weight?


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2021)

Oi..
I'll have you know that I'm the lightest I've ever been, since coming to this Paradise of Temptation 22 years ago..
No bad influences, to lead us astray Bars, restaurants and cake shops closed.
After 5 months without, I've had my hair cut and beard trimmed.

Parts of my chin have not seen daylight for over 40 years.
I'm being pestered on the streets again, by George Clooney fans, wanting autographs...
Even with my mask on...
So there !


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 28, 2021)

AS long as you stop hiding down manholes you may even get a suntan.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Mar 28, 2021)

Pauljenny said:


> Oi..
> I'll have you know that I'm the lightest I've ever been, since coming to this Paradise of Temptation 22 years ago..
> No bad influences, to lead us astray Bars, restaurants and cake shops closed.
> After 5 months without, I've had my hair cut and beard trimmed.
> ...


Must admit, there is a likeness


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 28, 2021)

Who are you....... and what have you done with Paul!


----------



## maingate (Mar 28, 2021)

More like Rosemary Clooney than George. 

Are you any relation to Ronnie Barker by any chance. There seems a bit of a resemblance.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2021)

[QUOTE="maingate, post: 1179629,.....

Are you any relation to Ronnie Barker by any chance. There seems a bit of a resemblance. ;

It is believed that he based his Arkwright character on my business methods.


----------



## izwozral (Mar 28, 2021)

Bloody hell Paul, what have you done  The last I saw a visage like that was outside a spud-u-like shop!


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 28, 2021)

izwozral said:


> Bloody hell Paul, what have you done  The last I saw a visage like that was outside a spud-u-like shop!


I was thinking more Police Five


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks @RoaminRog  and @izwozral .
Your input is always of interest.
There is no bad publicity.


----------

